# CZ-75B as a range gun



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm having a lot of fun with the HK P30L both as a home defense gun and for target practice. I'm discovering a real enjoyment for range shooting, and have seen a lot of comments about the accuracy of the CZ-75. Is that the consensus about this gun at distances over 7-10 yards? Is it the rails inside the frame that does it? What have you been seeing about the street price for this gun?


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

it is about as accurate as the p 30 but it is a steel framed gun. Perfect for the range. great shooter, very accurate( as the slide is in within the frame=accuracy,reliability)

ex: by mistake bought some reman 9mm ammo. I used a glock 19 and cz 75 because they EAT EVERYTHING. well the 9mm ammo was bad(( I think they used another caliber bullet on a 9mm casing). every round( 110/125 tried) jammed the bullet into the barrel as I chambered it. I then had to extract the casing by using force( the muzzle end of the gun wrapped in cloth pushed against the range shelf of my lane. The propellant was not powder it was some kind of pellet(like grass fertilizer) and it went everywhere inside this CZ and the glock. Both guns became jamomatics and did not function properly after all of this BS.I took 1 hour at home to clean those guns out and get them working as they should have. both are fine but it shows that a cz is just as durable as a vaunted glock is. Both shoot fine again. I like the glock but I am a CZ fan boy for a reason. The only down side of a CZ is the lack of coating on the barrel.Glocks and Sigs are the best for this

go for it . you will love a CZ 75


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

CZ used to ship a card with the CZ-75B that showed a two shot group from a machine rest, at 25 yards. Mine was 2 inches, and I believe a good enough shooter could do that. With the Kadet .22 conversion slide installed, my 14 year old grandson put 20 out of 20 inside a 2" circle at 7 yards, and shot it very well at 15 yards, with both .22 and 9mm.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

I started range shooting 6 months ago. Purchased 4 pistols for myself and my sons. The 1911 .22 cal. and the Heritage Rough Rider .22/.22mag were the most accurate at first. The CZ75b and Kahr .40 cal. subcompact were harder to fire accurately. The Kahr was a bust. Too small and too powerful for my big ham hocks to control. It will be traded.
As my accuracy got better with the 9mm, I seemed to get worse on the .22's but I'm proud at how good I've gotten.
No gun can shoot itself. The absence of kick on the .22's is very helpful building confidence and no new shooter should pass up the experience. I will never trade my CZ. It is a consistent shooter, will take the worst ammo and perform with grace!
My Heritage Rough Rider sells for about $150 on line, cheaper without the magnum cylinder. My youngest's first shooting experience ended with 6 shots in the 10 spot with a 2" diameter spread at 7yds. 
The CZ75b was $552.00 from Budsguns on the internet, free shipping included. Some were a bit less. 
I'm not good enough yet at over 7 yds but it's just a matter if time... the CZ will do it but my skill is what holds me back.
I guarantee you will never regret buying the CZ.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

I started range shooting 6 months ago. Purchased 4 pistols for myself and my sons. The 1911 .22 cal. and the Heritage Rough Rider .22/.22mag were the most accurate at first. The CZ75b and Kahr .40 cal. subcompact were harder to fire accurately. The Kahr was a bust. Too small and too powerful for my big ham hocks to control. It will be traded.
As my accuracy got better with the 9mm, I seemed to get worse on the .22's but I'm proud at how good I've gotten.
No gun can shoot itself. The absence of kick on the .22's is very helpful building confidence and no new shooter should pass up the experience. I will never trade my CZ. It is a consistent shooter, will take the worst ammo and perform with grace!
My Heritage Rough Rider sells for about $150 on line, cheaper without the magnum cylinder. My youngest's first shooting experience ended with 6 shots in the 10 spot with a 2" diameter spread at 7yds. 
The CZ75b was $552.00 from Budsguns on the internet, free shipping included. Some were a bit less. 
I'm not good enough yet at over 7 yds but it's just a matter if time... the CZ will do it but my skill is what holds me back.
I guarantee you will never regret buying the CZ.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I like the CZ-75BD as a range gun, I like it because its not a polymer pistol but real steel and full size. Its so darn accurate its scary, its a gun my grandson will enjoy shooting long after I'm gone... And it might be a range gun even then.


----------

